# Gurgling in toilets



## jensenconstruction (Jun 6, 2006)

Gurgling sound coming from the toilet are typically indicative of a blocked vent. Is it possible to snake the vent from the roof?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

cambruzzi said:


> we just remodeled a house and we are having gurgling when we flush the toilets. All the plumbing inside the house is new.


Do ALL of the toilets in the house gurgle, or did you add a toilet in the basement, and is that the one that gurgles?

Is the water level in the bowl lower on the toilets that gurgle?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

The vents should be checked! The first thing is to run water down the 'stack' from the roof! Just run a garden hose into it, and every bit of water should run away, without any sign of over-flowing! Toilet venting should never be any further than 5 feet from the toilet. Here's a web page with some good illustrations for toilet venting! http://www.theplumber.com/vent.html


----------



## cambruzzi (Dec 30, 2008)

both toilets gurgle and both are new. all the plumbing in the house is new. So you suggest snaking the vent from the roof and go from there??


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

When toilets make a gurgling noise, like they do at the end of a flush, it's because of suction in the discharge channel of the bowl sucking air in. That happens normally at the end of every flush. However, if it's happening without the toilet being flushed, then it means there's a partial vaccuum in the toilet bowl discharge channel, and that requires that there be a partial vaccuum in the toilet drain pipe, and that in turn requires a partial vaccuum in the vent stack the toilet discharges into.

Since the vent stack goes through your roof and is open to the atmosphere, there should never be any suction in that vent stack. So, on the surface of it, it looks like your vent stack is plugged, but it's a blue moon when a 3 inch vertical pipe gets plugged up.

When those toilets "gurgle" is the water level in the bowl very low? This is critical because if the gurgling noise is being caused by air being sucked into the toilet bowl, then we know the problem is being caused by a partial vaccuum in the toilet, which indicates a clogged vent.

However, if the water level in the bowls is NOT low when those toilets gurgle, then that gurgling noise is being caused by something else. Water being sucked into the toilet bowl won't cause a gurgling noise, and fingering a clogged vent won't lead to the real problem.

Air has to be being sucked into the toilet drain pipe to cause that gurgling noise, and the can only happen if the water level in the toilet bowl is very low.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

cambruzzi said:


> both toilets gurgle and both are new. all the plumbing in the house is new. So you suggest snaking the vent from the roof and go from there??


 The venting should be checked before anything else, such as digging up the lawn. A couple of questions! Are both toilets connected to the same stack? Are they connected to the same roof vent? If you fill a sink up to the top and then release it down the drain, does this cause the gurgle? If you flush one toilet, does it make the other gurgle? Have you listened at the roof vent, when a toilet is flushed. You should readily hear the water running away! If the toilets are connected to the same stack, are they within 5 feet of the stack? Venting is most likely to be the reason for the problem!


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree it sounds like a venting problem.

You state that the plumbing is new. hmmm....did anyone pull the caps off the vents after the inspection?


----------



## Ratchye (Jan 9, 2009)

Definitely a venting problem. We're having a similar issue, so I've been doing LOTS of research. Do you live in a cold climate?


----------

